# Momma calved! ::PICS!!::



## mommy_2_parks (Feb 28, 2010)

For the past few days (Thursday and Friday) Momma was missing from the herd. Momma is a loner, so I didn't think anything about it. She came up yesterday (Saturday) to eat and feed with the rest of the herd. She wasn't due until late March, early April but this morning I looked out the window and there she was with a cute little calf by her side! Momma and baby are doing great! How long does the umbillical cord stay on? I'm thinking she didn't have it (not sure if it's a heifer or bull calf) this morning - probaby a day or two ago. I think it's half angus; we bought her already bred.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2010)

Cute little thing!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 1, 2010)

Awww, Momma is so cute, I just want to ruffle her hair. THe baby is very pretty.
Congrats!


----------



## ducks4you (Mar 1, 2010)

SSSOOOO  CUTE!!   Boy, Mom looks like she could survive a Canadian winter outside--look at that Coat!!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 1, 2010)

Aww how sweet. I really like Highland cattle. What a beautiful pair!


----------



## amysflock (Mar 4, 2010)

The umbilical cord will stay on until it falls off. I'd say you're probably right that she didn't have it that day...she's not likely to have brought it up to feed with the rest of the herd the same day.

Do you have any opportunity to handle her and the baby? If so, you might want to dip the navel in iodine, just to help prevent navel ill.

Congratulations!


----------



## john in wa (Mar 4, 2010)

got to love the little guys. looks like Momma did a fine job.


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks! Momma is definitely living up to her name! Her and baby are doing great!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice calf - have you found out if its a bull or heifer yet ??? 
Still snow on the ground here in Ontario and Heather our Galloway is prob 10 days away from calving so hoping it warms up. What are you planning to do with your calf??


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw, they momma and the calf are so cute!


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 5, 2010)

Niagara Galloway said:
			
		

> Nice calf - have you found out if its a bull or heifer yet ???
> Still snow on the ground here in Ontario and Heather our Galloway is prob 10 days away from calving so hoping it warms up. What are you planning to do with your calf??


Its a little bull calf. I would say that he is older than we thought as he is grazing quite a bit. We are lucky down here in Oklahoma that the weather has been pretty mild lately. We are planning on growing him up for a year or so, then selling him. Good luck with your calf and I hope it warms up for you!


----------

